# Fat Boys baitcamp



## west bay chaser (May 3, 2005)

Anybody know whats going on over there? Are they remodeling or moving out? The building has been jacked up and moved over a bit.. Lots of serious work!!! :texasflag


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I didn't notice anything yesterday and today when i was in Tiki workin.


----------



## TroutOut (Dec 18, 2007)

They are remodeling. I was there Tuesday and they putting new sheet metal on the roof.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Thy are not remodeling. They lost their lease to Tx City. They are moving back towards the Tiki store by the water pump station. Robert got scr%$#d on the deal. they should be moving today.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

And the ramp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Still a public ramp, that should not change.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I can't imagine FatBoys not being at the old location.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Yep*



chickenboy said:


> I can't imagine FatBoys not being at the old location.


I agree Chickenboy, I think they need to erect an historical marker on that spot.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

I always liked FatBoys. I just hated running the guantlet at the pier, some people just refuse to move their lines.


----------



## Kenner81 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Fat boys*

Fat boys is gone. They lost their lease on the property that it sits on. What you see is an attempt to move the building to another location. I don't know where that location is.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

They are moving down the street next to the water tank, he was selling bait today at the old location. Cash only. The camp is loaded on a skid, when complete it will be 14 foot in the air.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Which politicians brother-in-law is opening a new camp at the ramp?


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

kenny said:


> Which politicians brother-in-law is opening a new camp at the ramp?


popcorn time!!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Agreed*



kenny said:


> Which politicians brother-in-law is opening a new camp at the ramp?


Agree Kenny, not a very smart move on the Counties part but then again........I'm going to call next week to see if i can find out what genius
came up with this plan. Gater


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

My wife and I went down there. Holy cow! The sheriff was there. We asked around and were told the building is red tagged. 2 IRS liens on it. Don't know what the true story is. 

A friend of mines brother tried to buy it after Ike and they wouldn't sell it. What a mess. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Whatever ..... I don't like this. I loved the old place. I hope they arise and continue to be of service.


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

Is that what the new construction is near Tiki Toms RV park? They are building something out over the water. Near the bridge at Tiki Island.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

mustfish said:


> Is that what the new construction is near Tiki Toms RV park? They are building something out over the water. Near the bridge at Tiki Island.


No thats for the trailer park


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Last time I posted a Fat Boys report I had it mysteriously deleted.... Just saying


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I thought all bait camps were tax exempt. I don't ever recall paying tax for shrimp or bait.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Very disappointing.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

So is fat boys gone? or are they still selling bait? I am likely launching there this weekend.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

not gone, No Bait,


----------



## stroop (Jun 27, 2004)

Still there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texjam (Jun 6, 2006)

Be advised, they removed all the cleats on the pier.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

rumor has it this is not the 1st time the owner has ruiened his relationship with the county goverment ....

This is the same guy who has the bait cam under the FM 2004 chocolate bayou bridge ..... and he trashed that place out .... now no one is there too ....

I am seeing the pattern ....


----------



## Capt. Chris (Feb 6, 2011)

*Fish cleaning station*

We were there on Saturday. No cleats on the dock and no fish cleaning station either. Very inconvenient. Hope this mess gets resolved soon.


----------



## chocsea (Nov 23, 2005)

*Fat Boys*

They are moving down the road to a new location...they will be open this weekend with bait and the rest of the essentials....There is no IRS involvement
Their 25 yr lease expired and they opted to get out from under the county's thumb...Rest assure all will be as normal as it ever was...The Chocolate Bayou camp was leased to someone else the last two yrs it was open and that guy was the one to run it in to the ground .... It would be real nice if facts where posted when it comes to talking about someone who has provided bait for 25 years and then some...malicious lies are just that....lies.....I'll be there as always to buy my bait...and wish them the best in their new venture....Also , there is a new FatBoys 2 on the way into Surfside ,first place on the left...they are open for business now.....


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I have met the owner of Fatboys and his wife on several occassions. I have nothing but good to say about them. I wish them much success and will support them fully in their new ventures.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

any ideas if the dock will stay on the boat ramp? will cleats be reattached?


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

chocsea said:


> They are moving down the road to a new location...they will be open this weekend with bait and the rest of the essentials....There is no IRS involvement
> Their 25 yr lease expired and they opted to get out from under the county's thumb...Rest assure all will be as normal as it ever was...The Chocolate Bayou camp was leased to someone else the last two yrs it was open and that guy was the one to run it in to the ground .... It would be real nice if facts where posted when it comes to talking about someone who has provided bait for 25 years and then some...malicious lies are just that....lies.....I'll be there as always to buy my bait...and wish them the best in their new venture....Also , there is a new FatBoys 2 on the way into Surfside ,first place on the left...they are open for business now.....


I couldn't agree more. I have known Robert and Shirley for about 8yrs and I can say these are 2 of the most honest people you could ever meet. I had to laugh when I read the post about the IRS and the run down bait camp. I don't think Mudskipper was spreading rumors, I just think he didn't know the real story.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Are they going to put in a ramp or just sell bait at the new location?


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Just sell bait


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

The cleats were put there by the owners of fat boys... So they took the cleats and the cleaning station with them.

The dock and the ramp are owned by the state and will stay in place, but doubt any cleats will be put there.. Unless we want to get together and everyone pitch in a few bucks and just put some cleats up.. I am all for it

Also, just another note... The county parks department has removed all the trash cans, as well as the porta potties.

Capt Thomas


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Also, at the new location they will be putting a pier in so you can tie off and get bait at it


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Robert and Shirley, tax evaders :rotfl:, I would doubt that and need to see evidence, both are true Texans, and Texas Salties at that. I have been there many many times as I am sure most have and shot the bull most the times. Never seen underhanded dealings either like some places I know of . And from my understanding, the lease rights could have allowed them to add a ramp fee, just saying


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

I would be all for helping to buy some cleats for the dock...it sure makes launching alone a whole lot easier.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Anyone who wants to help out, let me know and I will see about talking to one of the supplies I know about getting some at wholesale prices.

Capt Thomas

I used it last week and it was certainly a pain with no cleats!!!!!!!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

GOOD NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just got a call from Glenn at Custom Marine Concepts in spring.. He is going to donate 14 8" rubber/plastic cleats and screws to put them in for all of us to use.

I will get them next sometime in the next few weeks and go by fatboys and install them.. 

Thanks to Glenn and the Guys at Custom Marine Concepts for stepping up and helping out all the anglers that use the boat ramp.

Capt Thomas


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Let me kno and I will help, I got a jar of stainless screws.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

awesome!!! good job capt thomas and thanks custom marine concepts


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

On a side note, since everyone is curious if anything is going to go up etc... I was talking to the owners, and they have been told that NOTHING will go up ever in place of the old Fat Boys camp.. Something about the powerline being directly overhead...

We shall see if that was just BS coming from the county goverment, or if it will truely stay empty... Its gonna be sad that they took the trash cans and such away, gonna be a MESSY place around there without them.

Capt Thomas


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

messy and less protected.


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

I think they need to red rede that boat ramp and what are they building over by tiki anybody know


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

redfish555 said:


> I think they need to red rede that boat ramp and what are they building over by tiki anybody know


Trailer park hang out.


----------



## chocsea (Nov 23, 2005)

Actually ...from what I understand the dock cleats where a customers that patronized Fat Boys and when they moved so did the cleats.....


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Sad day in the history of FatBoys in that place. One of my fav red holes was between the reefs in front of FatBoys - in between the two closes to Tiki. But after Ike the catch was never the same there. I stopped at FatBoys many a time just to buy some peanut butter crackers or something cuz I was starving. I felt bad for the owner at times, since there was no launch fee and they only made $ if you bought something from them. A single friend of mine took a date out on the end of their pier one evening and they shared a bottle of wine. The sun was beautifully setting and they begin to kiss one another. He looked into her eyes and said, "So how do you like FatBoys?" She replied, "I have never been out with a fat boy before." True freaking story.


----------



## duckboy007 (Jun 17, 2012)

Texxan1 said:


> GOOD NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just got a call from Glenn at Custom Marine Concepts in spring.. He is going to donate 14 8" rubber/plastic cleats and screws to put them in for all of us to use.
> 
> ...


That's great! I've only been using that ramp for a year (transplant to houston), but it's sure going to be different without fatboy's there.

Hope that everything comes together for them soon, I have been fishing artificials for the past few months trying to learn, but you can bet that I'll be getting a quart or two to keep a small business, in business, as soon as they are open in the new location.

These are the sort of posts that keep me coming back to 2cool. There is no other way that I would have found out about this without this forum.


----------



## clfewell (May 3, 2013)

well everyone has something to say about fat boys guess what I am an employee and a loyal friend to Robert pike so here's what's going on with fat boys we have chosen to move fat boys to a new location which is only approximately at three quarters of a block down the street from its current location we will be moving near the water treatment plant the other side of Tiki Tom's it will not change any business at all it's a good move it's not an end it's a new beginning there's no problems with the county government just a decision that was made no bridges have been burned and nobody's got hard feelings about anything as you see this is my name that I use here on this forum I don't need an alias because I speak the truth if you want to talk to me in person I'm the big guy so just come talk to me at fatboys bait with two locations to serve you not going out of business doing business strong and honestly as we have for 20 plus years thank you for your patronage and thank you for your interest have a nice day


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Yep, Chocsea is right... The cleats were provided by a friend and customer and he took them back when the word got out that they were moving.

Also, for those of you that want to trash cans and porta potties back.. Please start making calls to the Galveston county commissioners and parks board.. Its OUR tax dollars and they should put them back into place. MAKE THOSE CALLS if you want the ramp to not be a trash pile.

Also, for clarification sake.. I have some new info on the ramp and the docks.

The ramp and the dock on the right side is owned by tpwd and the state.

The dock on the left side (long one) is owned by the county... Once the cleats come in, I will coordinate with a few people and we will get them put in place, so atleast we have somewhere to tie off

The COUNTY has no interest in keeping it up from what i hear, but every galveston county resident pays taxes for the maintenance of this and we need to force them to keep it safe or it will end up being like the one at 61st street in galveston that still remains fenced off.

Capt Thomas



chocsea said:


> Actually ...from what I understand the dock cleats where a customers that patronized Fat Boys and when they moved so did the cleats.....


----------



## Hurley (Jan 10, 2010)

Great news on the cleats! Thanks Thomas! If yall need any help or 316SS hardware pm me I can get you any size you need.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

From what I hear, Galveston ain't got no money. Just look at the causeway lights. Well if they had bulbs in them that worked.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Is there enough water to launch a flats skiff there in the morning?


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I read another article the other day that said the boat ramps under the Kemah / Seabrook Bridge were being taken out of service or demolished too. I'm starting to wonder what our county commissioners know about this. Think I'll make some calls this weekend and ask.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Hooked Up, where did you read that? Don't see that happening.


----------



## Poopdeck Pappy1 (Feb 21, 2012)

I saw a FatBoys sign on 332 before the Intercoastal bridge near Surfside. Was wondering if they were branching out. It looked like a temporary set-up.


----------



## Fish Patrol (Jun 1, 2009)

*Things Change*

Hey Chickenboy, I too was at the end of that pier late one beautiful evening, sipping some Pinot Noir while the sun was setting and I began to think.... where do all these fish spend the night??? Then it came to me, in the *river beds *of course. Nice talking with you @ the Burke Center a couple of weeks ago.

Hey Thomas was over @ CMC talking to Glenn about some work, and got the full tour on your new ride, sweet. By the way you just barely beat me to the purchase of those lots in Hackberry. Good going!

Ah yes Robert Pike's Fat Boy's Bait & Tackle. Unfortunately/fortunately in the world we live _things change_. You don't miss something till it's gone and you don't have it any more. During the last 40 years of traveling from Livingston to Galveston I have developed a list of businesses that I stop @ and get something to eat, fuel, buy bait, bs & get the skinny on the fishing scene, ect.... Fat Boys' is one of my favorites! I have launched there many times and patronized their business, but now things have changed. It is the same similar scenario that Jim & Brad was facing after hurricane Ike. I'm sure Fat Boy's like Stingaree will emerge out of this better than ever, so lets' all continue to give them the greatest possible support, I pledge I will. I'll start by taking Thomas' advice and call Galveston County in the morning and let them know that they are losing a valuable concession, maybe a commissioner or two needs to know about this. After all, piers and boat launches are a proven economic value biased on the cost & upkeep vs other county, state, & federal facilities. I45 is a transportation & population corridor and deserves to have a fine place like Fat Boy's, it makes good economic sense.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

capt. david said:


> Hooked Up, where did you read that? Don't see that happening.


www.kemah.net


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

Stopped by the new location this morning. They were selling live bait and had customers. Have great plans in store for the new location. 

Had to buy something there to help support small business.


----------

